# Miami, Florida Trails



## BoontonRider (Feb 9, 2010)

Can anyone suggest where to mtb in Miami, Florida?


----------



## AEsco48 (Apr 1, 2011)

Oleta Park, Markham Park.... Google them.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't forget Amelia and Virginia Key.


----------



## AEsco48 (Apr 1, 2011)

Tru... Nerver road Virginia while I lived in Miami...


----------



## xccat (Apr 9, 2004)

weekly training-conditioning ride on the levy starts at 7:30 every thursday night at the atlantic entrance -trail head off the sawgrass entrance if interested we do the loop, 27 miles, bring a light!


----------



## xccat (Apr 9, 2004)

there is a trail at atlantic west of 441,delray beach, another one is quiet waters park in deerfield beach once a forest now it is a rock garden -the whole thing is a rock garden! will eat your tires up ! coral rock is ruff on the equipment and the skin, another one is in west palm called pinehurst that one is short but worth it on a hot day there is canopy , and don't forget the dump-Dyer park an old landfill or **** mountain either way its a fun ride.


----------



## xccat (Apr 9, 2004)

Just got home from levy ride ....that was fun, course now i have to put back what the everglades took out!


----------



## xccat (Apr 9, 2004)

is there no one in south florida? i know that there is i see you all at the trails!!


----------

